# Hardtop 17 in vin



## Dmangto (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a 66 gto with 17 in vin no. which my understanding this means hardtop however I have a vinyl top from factory is this common. The original chalk mark is still on firewall I thought only the sport coupe had vinyl tops anyways let me know thanks in advance. Dman


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Mine is a 67 hardtop (17) with a vinyl Cordova top. The option was listed on the body tag below the unit production number and part of the paint code. Mine is G2 for signet gold black Cordova top. Some remove the vinyl and drip rails during restores and paint body color. They can trap moisture and cause rust issues. Mine is original and seems ok - I treat it with a sunblock to help preserve it.


----------



## Dmangto (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for your time appreciate your response. Dman


----------

